# Knöchelschutz



## RISE (8. August 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich habe auch mal wieder ein Problem und zwar sucht meine Kurbel immer bei 180s meinen linken Knöchel heim. Heute ist es so schlimm, dass der Knöchel selbst nur noch tastbar, aber nicht mehr sichtbar ist. Da mein Mitbewohner schon was von Thrombosespritzen faselt, bin ich natürlich verunsichert.
Ist da was dran? 

Die eigentliche Sache ist aber die, dass ich dieses Problem seit einiger Zeit beobachte und es einem natürlich den Spaß an Rotationen raubt. Da die Powerbite soweit gute Dienste leistet, kommt eine knöchelfreundlichere Kurbel nicht in Frage, ebenso wenig hab ich Lust auf irgendeine Bandage, die dem Fuß die Bewegung nimmt. 

Ich dachte eher an so etwas wie di Knöchelschoner von Schienbeinschützern aus dem Fußballbereich. Gibts sowas auch für BMX, bzw. weiß jemand, ob so ein Teil geeignet wäre? Und was wären Alternativen? Ich weiß, dass es einiges an Schonern gibt, aber in dem Bereich kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## der Digge (8. August 2008)

FUSE Ankle Protector als Empfelung von Parano und Tailwhipäffchen proved


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (8. August 2008)

^^ ach guck mal an ;-) seid ihr gut nach hause gekommen?

Werd mir die Fuse auch mal ansehen. Hoffe mal die vertragen sich gut mit meinen tsg Schienbeindingern. Denke mir die sind gerade bei Whips, und wie Rise schon schreibt, bei turns recht praktisch.

Gibs da nicht auch so tolle Dinger von 661?


----------



## RISE (8. August 2008)

Schränken die Fuse Dinger irgendwie die Beweglichkeit ein?

Da hat man grad mal Zeit und das Rad fährt gut und dann kann man nach 2 Tagen mal grad noch so laufen...Grrrr.


----------



## Marzokka (8. August 2008)

Ich hab seit ca 3 Monaten die Protec Schoner, kosten 15 Euro, und es war jeden Euro wert, keine Probleme damit, also sie reißen nicht auf. Habe ebenso noch immer Bewegungsfreiheit!

Sind sehr schön gemacht, passen perfekt und sitzen so, dass der Schuh den Schoner nicht behindert und irgendwas überlappt etc.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit 

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=1511


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (9. August 2008)

bei mir ist s komischerweise der sattel, der kurz über dem knöchel anschlägt... liegt aber denk ich an mangelnder technik... zum lernen sind schoner natürlich da angebracht aber da tuns bei mir die tsg schienenbein dinger grad noch so...


----------



## RISE (9. August 2008)

Ist auf jeden Fall so ein Technikding. Allerdings sind die Powerbites in Bezug auf Knöchel auch recht unfreundlich.


----------



## Hertener (9. August 2008)

> Da hat man grad mal Zeit und das Rad fährt gut und dann kann man nach 2 Tagen mal grad noch so laufen...Grrrr.


Willkommen im Club. Meinen Knöcheln geht's zwar gut, dafür plagt mich seit 2 Wochen ein Tennisarm. Glücklicherweise nur auf der linken Seite, aber zum Radfahren ist das trotzdem nicht so toll...


----------



## Nforcer (9. August 2008)

Wenn du irgendwo nen Decathlon in der Nähe hast:

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/knochelschoner-schwarz-31968096/

oder

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/fesselschutzer-8487345/

hab ich auch, und die sind super.  Sitzen gut, behindern nicht und schützen.
Zur Not kann ich dir auch welche (sofern wir sie in Herne da haben, zuschicken)


----------



## RISE (9. August 2008)

Die sehen echt gut aus. Ich gucke mal, ob wir sowas hier haben!


----------



## der Digge (9. August 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> ^^ ach guck mal an ;-) seid ihr gut nach hause gekommen?



klar, auch wenn der Rausschmeißer bereits kurz nach 8 leicht aggro wirkte  



RISE schrieb:


> Schränken die Fuse Dinger irgendwie die Beweglichkeit ein?



kann ich nicht wirklich was zu sagen, hab die nur zum verschenken gekauft, der Beschenkte ist da aber sehr glücklich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (10. August 2008)

Eventuell kannst du da auch Abhilfe schaffen, indem du einfach n Spacer von der Kurbelachse nimmst. dann sind die Arme ja weiter auseinander und sollten sich weniger mit deinem Knöcheln auseinandersetzen müssen.
Ich fahr auch die Powerbite und hab eigentlich keine derartigen Probleme.


----------



## Flatpro (10. August 2008)

ich empfehle dir den betroffenen fuss einfach weiter nach vorne zu stellen, mir hats geholfen. treffe mit der kurbel den knöchel nur noch wenn irgendwas richtig schief geht.


----------



## general-easy (11. August 2008)

Fußball schienbeinschoner kaputt schneiden!


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (11. August 2008)

ich habe welöche von 661 zum dh fahren, da ich auch immer genau mit dem knöchel an den rahmen komme und mit der zeit tut das sau weh, deswegen habe ich mir die von 661 gekauft. es ist eine einlegsohle mit, daran sind polster befestigt. legt die sohle unter die nromal sohle, sohle drauf, die schuheschlüpfen und dann mit dem kletverschluss zu machen .. seitdem habe ich keine probleme und sie schränke die bewegunsgfreiheit auch nicht ein

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=ade67db3-ffe5-4e37-8a54-52ab28dfe863


----------



## AerO (11. August 2008)

kingkong, auch sehr gut.


----------



## bigboysports (12. August 2008)

Von TSG gibt's für 12,95 EURO TSG Single Ankleguards in den Größen S/M oder L/XL. 
Gibt's bei www.bigboysports.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fit-bmx (30. August 2008)

vielleicht solltest du mal rad fahren üben


----------



## Stirni (30. August 2008)

vll. hälst du mal die fresse und postest dein akkurates unwissen nich überall hierrum ?


----------



## RISE (30. August 2008)

Hab den Protec. Kann auch ganz einfach an meinem Unvermögen gelegen haben, da nicht die Kurbel schuld war... Durch eine fehlende Unterlegscheibe wars wohl doch der Rahmen, aber sicher ist sicher. 

Und fit-bmx: ich übe sehr gern, üb du doch bitte an qualifizierten Beiträgen.


----------

